# TDS meter



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

What kind of TDS meter do you guys have? 
There's a Hanna DIST 5 tester in ken's fish for $93.95
http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/hanna-dist-5-tester.html

At big al's, there's a Handheld TDS/TEMP Meter with Vinyl Case for $54.99
http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/hi-tech-department/handheld-tds-temp-meter-with-vinyl-case.html

Is there anything else out there better/cheaper?


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

This one works for me...
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Ctp416 said:


> This one works for me...
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504


Wow thanks. I just told my friend about this who bought the Big Al's one, and started raging a bit because it's 5 times cheaper LOL


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

No problem, I found this tester from another members thread on here..It pays to ask.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Ctp416 said:


> This one works for me...
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504


Heard this one was being phased out so call around before you go to the store to see if they have stock.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

These work great.

http://www.royalaquariums.ca/p/793/dual-inline-tds-monitor


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

+1 on the dual in line tds meter ^^


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Heard this one was being phased out so call around before you go to the store to see if they have stock.


The manager at the location I went to said that it's sold out at their location, but the one in Oakville had like 11 shown in the inventory, but they can't find it. The store manager at the one I went to got the manager of the Oakville one to call me if they find any. I'll post about that again if I hear anything in case anyone else wanted one too. And, the store manager recommended this:









It's a paper tester, so it's not as accurate as an actual stick or monitor, right?



RoyalAquariums said:


> These work great.
> 
> http://www.royalaquariums.ca/p/793/dual-inline-tds-monitor


How safe is it to leave it in the water (almost indefinitely)?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> Wow thanks. I just told my friend about this who bought the Big Al's one, and started raging a bit because it's 5 times cheaper LOL


Is this one calibrated in uS or in ppm?

Thanks


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Ctp416 said:


> This one works for me...
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504


Sorry, I meant to quote Ctp.

Is this one calibrate in uS or ppm.

Thank you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/hand-held-meter-wvinyl-case-p-2777.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> Sorry, I meant to quote Ctp.
> 
> Is this one calibrate in uS or ppm.
> 
> Thank you.


It`s PPM....


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Ctp416 said:


> This one works for me...
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504


I have this one & it works fine and the price is great @ $11.00ish

Its in ppm.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

*Cheap TDS meter similar to Big Al's*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-LCD...659&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=310479076346&

This looks the same as the one sold at Big Al's. And it's a lot cheaper than other alternatives. Shipping is free too. The seller has good feedback. Could it possibly be fake? I forgot to ask for the forum before buying it.


----------

